# Ceiling Mount Help



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

I have an optoma HD70 and i need a celing mount. Here are some pics and as you can see i missed the center by about 1 foot. I need a mount that can adjust down about 2 to 3 feet. I have looked and can not find a mount that extends more than a foot. As you can see the center beam on the ceiling is perfectly in the center of the screen so i need a mount that can mount on the beam on the projector side. Because i missed the mark the image is keystoned pretty bad. I can move the shelf over a foot but since i need to move it why not just buy a mount. (to put on that beam)


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

How about something like this.....http://www.mountdirect.com/NPL_Projector_Wall_Mount_p/npl_w.htm


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

Yes that would work but the sheet rock is really thin because this room is an ad-on. This is why i am trying to mount on the beam on the ceiling. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

IIRC, Parts Express had a projector mount (might have been a Sanus) that you could use threaded steel pipe for an extender. Then you could just mount the top with a flange (for the pipe) and use the bottom part of the mount for the projector.

Alternatively, you could just use your existing setup and two pipe flanges to mount. The downside there is adjustability. Be sure to design something that allows you to adjust four screws to get the balance and pitch correct.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well check out the other options on that site. I did notice some 2' to 4' extensions when I was browsing through.


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

thanx you guys i found this web site where i can build my own (exactly what i need) mount http://www.mountdirect.com/Projector_Mount_and_Accessories_s/2.htm
perfect thanx


> How about something like this.....http://www.mountdirect.com/NPL_Proje...nt_p/npl_w.htm


this site was perfevt thanx dude


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad we could help. Post some pics when you get it finished.:yes:


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

Yes i will and all i have to say now im hooked on projection. I have been into the audio portion of home theater now just getting into big projection. So i know i will have to post a new thread for this but can anyone point me to the caliration of projectors. I have DVE disk from netflix but can not fiquare out how to calibrate. Some people use meters, but do i have to or can i just use my eyes? I had a friend calibrate my plasma but he is gone now and have no idea whrere to start. I used this guys settings for my projector http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=14889528&postcount=2239 and it looks great but i want to do it myself because it is a little dark.
thanx again jayson


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I use the Avia guide to home theater and I don't think DVE is too much different. Spend a little time watching the dve and take your time and you will figure it out. Maybe someone else here uses that disc and can give you some pointers but if not maybe this will help.......http://www.projectorpeople.com/resources/video-calibration.asp


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

Can someone help me with this caculator tool. I am trying to get the messurements right. I have an optoma HD70 and i just ordered the ceiling mount and i want make sure i mount it right. http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-HD70-projection-calculator-pro.htm
i am not understanding the graphs. I sit 12'6" away(the projector is right above me) and the screen is 106 inch, and i want it to be a bright as i can get it. I was thinking (according to the graphs) to move the projector closer to the screen, and this should increase the brightness right?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a 1.0 gain screen? If it is you're just fine as it is. The calculator is showing 14fL for a 1.0 gain screen which is plenty bright.

mech


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

No It's .8 gain thats why i was wondering if moving it closer to the screen would help the brightness and the screen is on the ceiling not table.. And what is 14fl? is that how bright it gets?


----------

